# Integrated Seat Post creaking



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a new TCR with the ISP. LOVE, LOVE, the bike. But the seat creaks sometimes and I figured out it was the connection with the ISP not the clamps on the seat. I don't want to overtighten the seat post clamp but I don't like the seat creaking when I move around on it. Anyone else have this issue?


----------

